# Poulan Chainsaw 2150



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought this chainsaw at a garage sale.I overhaul the carb. and replaced the fuel lines and filter.Got it running good.Now my problem is that the chain oiler does not work.I took the whole motor out of the housing,to find the problem put it back together,still won't oil.Now I have another problem it doesn't won't to idle.When i took the four bolts out of the motor the crankcase cover came off.It looks like it had some kind of sealant.I did not have any sealant,so I made a gasket out of gasket material.Now I think it has a air leak,what kind of sealant do you use for the cover.Sorry for the long post.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You'll have to use an RTV type sealant, after cleaning all mating surfaces.
Dirko, 3-bond, Motoseal, etc.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks,glenjudy I'll give it a try.

Jerry


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Got it running,but the oiler dip tube filter is missing.How do you replace the oiler tip tube does it pull out from the inside of the oil tank or does it come out from the outside.The only thing is missing is the spring on the tube.I believe it is the filter.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jsouth said:


> Got it running,but the oiler dip tube filter is missing.How do you replace the oiler tip tube does it pull out from the inside of the oil tank or does it come out from the outside.The only thing is missing is the spring on the tube.I believe it is the filter.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


The pickup hose in the oil tank is accessed from the outside underneath the oiler pump. You will have to remove the clutch and sprocket to be able to remove the oil pump. Once the pump is off then you can remove the pick up hose assembly.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks,30yearTech I got the clutch,and the oil pump off,but did not know how the oil tip tube was removed.How does the spring work on the crank that operates the oil pump.I can turn the crankshaft,but the spring doesn't move.I notice a little wear on the plastic gear inside the pump where it fits on the crankshaft.The plastic gear will move.Is the spring on the crankshaft is called the worm gear according to the IPL.This is the first saw I have worked on that the oiler doesn't oil the chain.I'm trying to learn more about chainsaws.

Jerry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The spring on the crankshaft is what drives the oiler pump. It acts like a worm gear. It should be tight on the crankshaft and turn with the shaft when the engine is running.

You got lucky, I was at one of my commercial accounts today when I saw your reply to my post. I looked in their junk pile and found an old Poulan chain saw similar to what you have, so I took some pictures.










You need to remove the bar plate to gain access to the oiler lines. Simply pry up on the little tab next to the bar stud and lift off the plate.










Once the plate is out of the way you will see the oiler lines. The top half plugs into the tank pickup hose with a little elbow.










Gently pry up on the elbow to remove the outer hose assembly










This is the line that is inside the tank with the pickup filter attached to it.










You can grab it with a pair of needle nose pliers or whatever tool you might have that would work.










Pull the hose up and out of the oil tank.

I hope this helps.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I just pulled this pickup line out of one today.
I had to use a little flatblade screwdriver prying up under the bulbous part so's I could get a more better grip with the needlenose pliers.
Some I've pulled out had the filter spring come off the end of the line, as well as some had the plug on the end of the filter spring come out.
thanks,


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks,30yearTech these pictures are great.Just what I needed.This is a great forum.I am going to print this to keep for futher references.

Jerry


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Used sealant to seal the crankshaft cover.The chainsaw runs great.Also had to replace the oil pump,and the dip tube to get the chain oiler to work.This is a great forum.Thanks again 30yearTech,and glenjudy.

Jerry


----------

